
Why we raised $110m from Fidelity, Google, Microsoft, Baidu and Qualcomm - staunch
https://blog.cloudflare.com/why-we-raised-110m-from-fidelity-google-microsoft-baidu-and-qualcomm/
======
armabiz
Great technology company, with special Security awareness efforts.

CloudFlare - defending those vulnerable Wordpress blogs for free.

